# Recommendations for NC15-NC20 skin



## fullcollapse_x (Mar 31, 2010)

I've recently started using MAC foundation because of thier colour selection. I would probably be about NC17 if they had that..
my problem is that I can never find a foundation shade that actually matches my skin. It usually ends up being too pink, or too dark. I thought this problem was solved, but I noticed the MAC foundation started to break me out, which is weird because I don't usually break out very easily.
Anyways, I'd just like to know if anyone could suggest a foundation that would match my skin tone? I like the coverage and everything for MAC, I just want a foundation that won't break me out 
Please help!


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 31, 2010)

The best advice here is simply to try. Go to the shop and try the foundation under your jaw. Not on your arm, because the skintone is different from the arm and the face. This is the best way to try the right colour for you.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 31, 2010)

I like MUFE HD Foundation. Like PlatinumV, the best is to try the foundation at the counter so that you know what shade matches to your skin tone.


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, mac's colors vary slightly from formula to formula. so if the nc15 was a bit light in one foundation, chances are it'll be perfect in another. They have roughly 10 different types of foundations, so I know you'll find one that works best for you


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 31, 2010)

You sound like you have my coloring. The MAC foundations vary across different formulas. In Bobbi Brown I'm Sand which I bet would match you


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 1, 2010)

I use Revlon Colorstay and I like it. You should try it in "Buff" maybe?


----------

